# question: son or daughter of disabled/slain firefighters/cops



## bigjohn (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello. I took the police civil service exam last week, and had a quick question. My father is a Boston firefighter who was disabled in the line of duty, and I didn't realize until the actual exam itself that this was something that was accounted for in the selection process. So, obviously, i filled in my little circle about it and finished my test. I made sure to ask after the test that it was for firefighters AND policemen, and i was told it was.

question: how exactly does this factor into the selection process? is it the same as being a veteran i.e, are you put on the same list? or is it different somehow?

let me say in advance that i appreciate any help with this matter. i tried to do a search on this information, but either i didnt use the search option correctly or i just cant find it hahaha. 

thanks again guys.

JOHN


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

I believe you go to top of the list even above disabled vets but on firefighter list only.


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

You go to the top of the list, except if the department is under a consent decree to hire minorities.


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

Notwithstanding any other provision of this chapter or of any other law, the son or daughter of a firefighter or police officer who passes the required written and physical examination for entrance to the fire or police service or a son or daughter of a firefighter who passes the required written and physical examination for appointment as a fire alarm operator shall have his or her name placed on the eligible list or, where applicable, on the reserve roster for appointment to such fire or police service or fire alarm service immediately below the names of disabled veterans as provided for in the first paragraph, provided that said firefighter or police officer has been retired at a yearly amount of pension equal to the regular rate of compensation which he would have been paid had he continued in said service at the grade held at the time of retirement, pursuant to a special act of the legislature in which said firefighter or police officer is determined to be permanently or totally disabled; provided, further, that: (i.e. 100% vs. 72%)

*(1) in the case of a firefighter, such firefighter while in the performance of his duties and as the result of an accident while responding to an alarm of fire or while at the scene of a fire sustained injuries which resulted in his being permanently and totally disabled; or sustained injuries which resulted in his being permanently disabled...*

If you qualify, immediately contact HRD and request this preference.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

A woman on our job got on via special legislation regarding this. Her brother died on the job. Her brother had no children. Seems to me a no brainer; you'd think it would become part of the law.


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

Your father must be receiving a 100% pension in order to qualify for this preference. Most disability pensions are 72%. If he's getting the 100% pension, approved by the Legislature, then you would qualify.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

If you lived next door to a injured officer your should get it as well.


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Macop said:


> If you lived next door to a injured officer your should get it as well.


 If you have a problem with the line of duty preference, keep it to yourself. It's not appreciated.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Too bad, its a public forum.


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

Macop said:


> Too bad, its a public forum.


Free speech... gotta love it... I don't agree with Super Duper Bands for Vets, I don't agree with the disability crap... It should be the best person for the job, no matter the race, gender, or ethnicity. Top score, Done..

Gotta love Public Forums...


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Macop said:


> Too bad, its a public forum.


You're right. The whackers get to post here also.



> Free speech... gotta love it... I don't agree with Super Duper Bands for Vets, I don't agree with the disability crap... It should be the best person for the job, no matter the race, gender, or ethnicity. Top score, Done..
> 
> Gotta love Public Forums...


The line of duty preference is not disability crap. It's for sons/daughters who's parent was a police officer or fire fighter killed in the line of duty.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I see strong opinions on the disabilty preference. I think the son/daughter of a truely disabled cop should get the preference but its not that simple. Several years ago When I took a cs exam, 6 out of a class of 35 put in for the preference when the exam attendant asked. I have heard about several scams over the years with this preference. A woman on my PD decided that after 3 years of being a cop she no longer wanted to work for a living. She stopped coming to work and claimed that she was too mentally disabled from duty to be a cop anymore. The claim was absolute nonsense and the town fought it until several years of legal bills caused them to give up. She ended up retiring with a full line of duty disability. She has five kids. Do they deserve to go to the top of the CS list?


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

alphadog1 said:


> You're right. The whackers get to post here also.
> 
> The line of duty preference is not disability crap. It's for sons/daughters who's parent was a police officer or fire fighter killed in the line of duty.


I was not referring to the line of duty benefit, I was referring to the Vets who are 10% disabled and are in a new Super Duper Band.. I know plenty of vets who abuse the system, but I guess there is abuse in any system... Don't worry, no whacker here.. just believe the best person should have the job. If Military goes to the top, then shouldn't college degrees as well. There is a choice which way you choose to go after HS. There is no draft... and there is enough financial aid out there if you look for it.

-PVD


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

I know if I was killed in the line of duty and my son had to grow up without his father, I dont think that him getting preference for a police job is unreasonable. Im sure real cops feel the same but people who are still trying to get a job are always going to complain about someone having an advantage. I also wouldnt have a problem if they limited the preference to only the department the the parent was working with at the time. Thats just me though.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PVD24 said:


> I was not referring to the line of duty benefit, I was referring to the Vets who are 10% disabled and are in a new Super Duper Band.. I know plenty of vets who abuse the system, but I guess there is abuse in any system... Don't worry, no whacker here.. just believe the best person should have the job. If Military goes to the top, then shouldn't college degrees as well. There is a choice which way you choose to go after HS. There is no draft... and there is enough financial aid out there if you look for it.
> 
> -PVD


Any man or woman who has served their country and is a veteran should come before any college degree no exceptions.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

7MPOC said:


> I know if I was killed in the line of duty and my son had to grow up without his father, I dont think that him getting preference for a police job is unreasonable. Im sure real cops feel the same but people who are still trying to get a job are always going to complain about someone having an advantage. I also wouldnt have a problem if they limited the preference to only the department the the parent was working with at the time. Thats just me though.


+1



kwflatbed said:


> Any man or woman who has served their country and is a veteran should come before any college degree no exceptions.


When the shit hits the fan I would rather have a Vet next to me over someone with a degree anyday.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Some Vet don't react at all, so you never know until the shit hit the fan brother.....


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey *****! No more reserve list in Taunton. You still want on?


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

NegroRotary said:


> Some Vet don't react at all, so you never know until the shit hit the fan brother.....


If you had to pick though, who would you pick?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Free speech... gotta love it... I don't agree with Super Duper Bands for Vets, I don't agree with the disability crap... It should be the best person for the job, no matter the race, gender, or ethnicity. Top score, Done..

Gotta love Public Forums...
Good point

Get rid of all super duper status and go by performance in the hiring process, everyone on the same playing field. We all give up our super duper BS status and go from there.

P.S proud to be a Whacker


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

" Free speech... gotta love it... "

If it was not for the veterans you would not have it !!


" P.S proud to be a Whacker "

I have a better name " _ _ _ _ _ _ "
Fill in the blanks


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Macop said:


> *Free speech...* gotta love it... I don't agree with Super Duper Bands for Vets, I don't agree with the disability crap... It should be the best person for the job, no matter the race, gender, or ethnicity. Top score, Done..
> 
> Gotta love Public Forums...
> Good point
> ...


So Vets that fought for your free speech have a BS status?
It's not like Vet preference is handed to you, it's earned. If people dont like it they should join the Army and stop crying about it. 
:musicboo:


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> " Free speech... gotta love it... "
> 
> If it was not for the veterans you would not have it !!
> 
> ...


Well said Kwflatbed.

People think a test score & a college degree make the most qualified candidate. They complain ever chance they get and blame everybody else, but themselves. The MGL have been in place longer than they've been around. It has worked well since the beginning of Civil Service. As you can see they complain about Veteran status, killed in the line of duty status, and disabliity status. All of this resulted from sacrafice. Something no test or degree can ever teach.

A veteran, son/daughter line of duty death, and disability have my utmost respect and deserve these rights under MGL (Civil Service). Somewhere along the way sacrafices were made.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Hey flathead, same to you clown. 

Alpha and redsox Dont get your panties all buched up you two just love to twist my words, the two of ya must be sitting next to each other holding hands as you cry over the friggin keyboard. No where did I say anything bad about VETs so just come down a few notches, it just so happens I support our brave troops. This is about the flaws of CS not bashing VETs or people who lost parents who were cops, so get off your cry baby tirade. You guys are like whinny old women. Everyone has a right to opinions, if you don't like mine, oh well, guess you'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Macop said:


> Hey flathead, same to you clown.
> 
> Everyone has a right to opinions, if you don't like mine, oh well, guess you'll just have to deal with it.


I thought you just post here because you "just love causing controversy?" Your right I don't have to like your opinion. And the same goes here. I just don't like it when people bash police officers because of a benefit they earned.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Macop does love to cause controversy like a little kid. I did not twist your words. "We all give up our super duper BS status and go from there". So by saying that you are sayin disabled Vets, Vets, and Sons of fallen officers have a BS status right? All you guys on here cry about Vet preference, then say I'm not bashing Vets. It's like saying "Thanks for serving our country, now go fuck yourself". Even if they took the "BS" super duper bands away, it wouldn't change the crying. Say they just give Vets 5 points on the CS test. We would still have to listen to the crying. "This is BS what if a Vet gets above a 95, then there is no way I can out score him". I went to school for 2 years, I'm more qualified". "I'm more qualified, I'm a mall security gaurd so I should get 10 points". That is my opinion and I dont care if you like it. Vets *EARNED *it, stop crying and GET OVER IT!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Macop*
_"Hey flathead, same to you clown." _

_"Everyone has a right to opinions, if you don't like mine, oh well, guess you'll just have to deal with it."_

_Mabey if you had the balls to serve your country in the time of war you would understand,WIMP._


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

You morons are way to easy. I would bet million bucks your blood is boiling over by now. I can only imagine you three clowns in a full, three way circle jerk, lol.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Macop said:


> You morons are way to easy. I would bet million bucks your blood is boiling over by now. I can only imagine you three clowns in a full, three way circle jerk, lol.


At least we have something between our legs to have a circle jerk with.
Thats more than we can say about you.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Macop said:


> You morons are way to easy. I would bet million bucks your blood is boiling over by now. I can only imagine you three clowns in a full, three way circle jerk, lol.


Morons like you say things like that when they have nothing intelligent to say.

Pfffff, I wont lose any sleep over a tool like you, trust me. You seemed to be the one who was all upset before. Your like a little kid, trying to piss people off. Go play your little kid games with someone else besides Veterans. Your the only clown here buddy. Do everyone on here a favor and grow up.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

redsox03 said:


> When the shit hits the fan I would rather have a Vet next to me over someone with a degree anyday.


Ridiculous. I've met some vets who are great cops and others who go straight to administrative positions. The same applies for "someone with a degree".

If you were alone with a dangerous suspect would you rather a vet who hasn't been on the road in years or "someone with a degree" who worked last night? Again, it works both ways.

My point is: I'll take someone who can help nuetralize the threat _at hand_; not tell me war stories or teach me physics.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't care what someone's background is; street smarts and common sense work for me.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

MM1799 said:


> Ridiculous. I've met some vets who are great cops and others who go straight to administrative positions. The same applies for "someone with a degree".
> 
> If you were alone with a dangerous suspect would you rather a vet who hasn't been on the road in years or "someone with a degree" who worked last night? Again, it works both ways.
> 
> My point is: I'll take someone who can help nuetralize the threat _at hand_; not tell me war stories or teach me physics.


If I was with a dangerous suspect I would rather another Vet be with me than a college guy. Thats just my preference from my experience with people. If I had to pick a partner out of 100 people with the same police experience, I would choose a Vet hands down.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Well said Mitpo62, by the way when are we all gonna hit the bottle. Did Steve say anything to you about july4th and going to the Cape?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Macop said:


> Well said Mitpo62, by the way when are we all gonna hit the bottle. Did Steve say anything to you about july4th and going to the Cape?


I think we're going down to E. Falmouth; got some friends there and I believe Stevie is invited too. As far as the bottle goes....:alcoholi:


----------

